# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  HP Pavilion Mini 300-235na  VS  Mac Mini 2016

## kriosgr

Θα χρειαστώ την γνώμη σας.
Σε κάνα δίμηνο θα πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω ένα All in One PC που έχω στην Ρεσεψιόν. 
Τα χαρακτηριστικά του είναι:

Windows 10 Home
AMD E1-1200 APU με γραφικά AMD Radeon HD 6320 1.4 GHz
1 MB cache
AMD A68 FCH
4GBDDR3(1x4GB)
Συνολικές υποδοχές: 2 SODIMM
Με δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης σε 8 GB DDR3
500 GB 7.200 rpm SATA, Διαμέρισμα έως 35 GB για αποκατάσταση συστήματος, 
Λεπτή μονάδα εγγραφής SuperMulti DVD 
Ευρεία οθόνη HD+ WLED 50,8 cm (20") (1600 x 900)
Ενσωματωμένο Gigabit Ethernet LAN 10/100/1000
802.11b/g/n
AMD Radeon HD 6320, με AMD App Acceleration

Σκέφτηκα να πάρω κάποιο mini PC για να μην πιάνει χώρο αλλά και να έχω την δυνατότητα να βάλω μεγάλη οθόνη και να μπορώ να αλλάζω πληκτρολόγιο/ποντίκι στα γρήγορα αν πέσει καφές ή κάτι τέτοιο . 

Η δουλειά που θα χρειαστεί να κάνει αυτό το PC είναι: surfing/email/MS Office/ κι ένα πρόγραμμα ξενοδοχείου το οποίο προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει σε έκδοση για mac Os.  Το πρόγραμμα αυτό συνδέεται μέσω internet σε μια data base mysql σε κάποιον server και κάνει edit. Με το παρόν μηχάνημα αργεί λίγο στο ν' ανοίγει παράθυρα γιαυτό και σκέφτηκα να το αντικαταστήσω με μια από τις 2 επιλογές.

1) http://www.public.gr/product/compute...prod7810439pp/

2) http://www.public.gr/product/apple/m...prod6900415pp/

Ο λόγος που σκέφτομαι το mac mini σαν εναλλακτική ιδέα είναι ότι το ξενοδοχειακό πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιώ αναμένεται να βγει και σε έκδοση για mac. Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι ότι μπορώ μέσω bootcamp να το μετατρέψω σε ένα υπέροχο mini windows10 PC με την κατασκευαστική τελειότητα της Apple. Κι όποτε βγει η mac έκδοση του προγράμματος σβήνω το partition του bootcamp και το χρησιμοποιώ κανονικά σαν mac :Smile: 

Από θέμα ισχύος ποιο από τα 2 είναι καλύτερο; Τα 130€ που κοστίζει περισσότερο το mac δεν με απασχολούν.
Οποιαδήποτε γνώμη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Εγώ θα έλεγα να πας χαλαρά στο mac mini ειδικά αν χρησιμοποιήσεις native osx εφαρμογές.
Το λειτουργικό είναι κομμένο και ραμένο στα μέτρα τους και έχουν υποστήριξη πάρα πολλών χρόνων (έχω ένα imac του 2007 και δουλεύει μια χαρά, αν και λίγο αργά, την τελευταία έκδοση του OSX).

Παραπάνω μνήμη θα έβαζα κατά την αγορά (που δυστυχώς θα την χρυσοπληρώσεις) μια που νομίζω ότι δεν αναβαθμίζεται στο συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα (τσέκαρέ το αυτό).

- - - Updated - - -

Αν και ίσως το οικονομικότερο είναι να κάνεις μια πολύ ελαφριά αναβάθμιση στο υπάρχων μηχανάκι σου (8GB RAM + SSD) αν ο επεξεργαστής που έχεις είναι ο παρακάτω:
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i...vs-AMD-E1-1200
Δλδ συγκρίσιμος με έναν intel i3.

Λογικά με τις συγκεκριμένες αλλαγές θα είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορο από τα μηχανήματα που παρέθεσες.

----------


## kriosgr

Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την συμβουλή σου. Πολύ ωραίο και το web site για να συγκρίνεις CPU. Το έβαλα στα bookmarks.
Θα ψάξω να βρω για αρχή άλλα 4 GB RAM να του βάλω. Έχω έναν Samsung evo 120 GB SSD ολοκαίνουργιο στο κουτί του σφραγισμένο που είχα αγοράσει για να τον βάλω σ' ένα Dell i7 laptop αλλά με πρόλαβε το χάλια σύστημα εξαερισμού του που χάλασε και το παράτησα κι αγόρασα macbook pro 13" (late 2015) το οποίο φυσάει.
Ο HP mini απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν θα με καλύψει. Πάμε λοιπόν για mac mini για τον Ιούλιο. Κι έρχεται το επόμενο ερώτημα. Κοιτάζοντας το μικρό μοντέλο και το μεσαίο βλέπω πως έχουν διαφορά στον επεξεργαστή και στην μνήμη. Σκέφτομαι πως εκεί που θα χρυσοπληρώσω όπως λες την έξτρα μνήμη για να βάλω στο μικρό ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να πάω κατευθείαν στο μεσαίο; ή θα ήταν καλύτερα να πάω στο μικρό αλλά να του βάλω άλλα 4 GB κι έναν SSD μιας και τους ΗDD δεν τους πολυεμπιστεύομαι κι ούτε χρειάζομαι 1ΤΒ; Με 120GB είμαι υπερκαλυμμένος.

----------


## kriosgr

Τελικά έκανα την βλακεία πέρυσι που ψαχνόμουν και έστησα ένα intel i5 6500 , 16GB DDR4,240 GB SSD.
Δούλεψε τέλεια το πρώτο καλοκαίρι αλλά μετά από ένα update των windows 10 το ethernet τερματίζει στα 100kbps ενώ ασύρματα συνδέεται κανονικά.
Το παρόπλισα μιας και το ethernet είναι must για το περιβάλλον της δουλειάς . Το PC δεν θα πάει χαμένο βέβαια μιας και θα του κάνω format, θα του βάλω και μια Nvidia 1060 και θα γίνει παιχνιδομηχανή μιας και τα Windows 10 μόνο για games είναι. 

Στην θέση του μπήκε ένα καινούργιο mac mini 2014 το ανώτατο μοντέλο, 2,8Ghz, 8GB RAM, 1TB Fusion.
Θα το έπαιρνα custom με SSD αλλά χρειάζεται να περιμένεις 1 μήνα και το ήθελα άμεσα. Μια χαρά πάει και με το fusion.

----------

